# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Vraagje over de pil

## Emma123

hallo!

ik heb een vraagje, ik zal eerst even alles uitleggen..
ik heb een doosje met 3 strippen erin van de pil dit is mijn laatste meestal slik ik 2 strippen door. 
Maar nu wil ik dat niet, dus nu stop ik naar deze strip.
Mijn vraag is kan dit kwaad? en is dit slecht voor mijn lichaam?

groetjes, emma

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Emma,

In een doosje zitten 3 strippen met 21 pillen.
Normaal gezien neem je één strip gevolgd door een stopweek (menstruatie) en begin je daarna weer aan een nieuwe strip ... zo heb je dus voor 3 maanden anticonceptie in één doos.

Gewoon stoppen dus na deze strip uitgenomen te hebben  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Ben het helemaal met Agnes eens.

Het kan verder dus ook geen kwaad, je kunt rustig een stopweek inlassen. Als je er maar wel voor zorgt dat je van iedere pilstrip alle pillen slikt. En daarna pas stopt.

----------

